# Pleco Id Please???



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first time posting and as the title says I need help finding out what kind of Pleco this is?
He is up for free, but I don't want to take on something that's gonna get to be 20 inches!


----------



## impalass (May 5, 2010)

Looks like a L21, common, albino morph. If I'm correct it will grow to 12"+


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

impalass said:


> Looks like a L21, common, albino morph. If I'm correct it will grow to 12"+


I'd agree. A large species. Spend a few bucks on a bristlenose pleco if you want a smaller species.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

i agree with the above, mine is over 12 inches now... I still like them though.. very active in the tank and nothing hurts them...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

All albinos have red eyes, this one doesn't look like it has any.
Just wondering if it might be a BN L144 which will max out at 5-6". Need more pictures to confirm though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## impalass (May 5, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> All albinos have red eyes, this one doesn't look like it has any.
> Just wondering if it might be a BN L144 which will max out at 5-6". Need more pictures to confirm though.


Agree about the red eyes but PlanetCatfish refers to L21/L23 as 
"Pterygoplichthys Paradalis" (albino common) and my guess of 12"+ falls alittle short of the posted length of 13.8"


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> All albinos have red eyes, this one doesn't look like it has any.


I think this is not true. There are many forms of albinism. Some affect only the epidermous pigmentation, other affect that and occular pigmentation. I don't know how many forms of albinism are in fish though.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Will Hayward said:


> I think this is not true. There are many forms of albinism. Some affect only the epidermous pigmentation, other affect that and occular pigmentation. I don't know how many forms of albinism are in fish though.


If their eyes aren't red, wouldn't that make them Leucistic rather than Albinos?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

impalass said:


> Looks like a L21, common, albino morph. If I'm correct it will grow to 12"+


+1

These don't usually have red eyes


----------



## CrazyFishLady (May 11, 2011)

*Pleco Id*

Thanks, to everyone who replied to my post...I thought it was some kind of common Pleco or one that got large!


----------

